# Help me! What is this part under my Cruze?



## limited360 (May 6, 2011)

looks like the charcoal canister for the EVAP system.


----------



## thaicruze (Jul 21, 2011)

Thank you

Would that cause a "howling noise" intermittently? Like when you have a bad venting valve?

An

Oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo (not high pitch but like middle pitch)


----------



## thaicruze (Jul 21, 2011)

Well. I'll be damned. Maybe this is what was wrong with my Cruze

Finally today I picked up my 3 month old Cruze because of this issue. Everything is the same except for this canister. It is shiny clean. Like they were messing with it. The mechanic told me something about what was causing it but my wife is translating from Thai and she has no clue what the guy is talking about. 

So I found this on the net



> I think the dealer means the purge valve. This part makes the DTC P0443, P0458 and/or P0459! (The evaporative emission system used the charcoal canister storage method. This method transfers fuel vapor from the tank to an activated carbon, charcoal, storage device, or canister, to hold the vapors when the engine is not operating. When the car is running, the fuel vapor is purged from the carbon element by intake air and consumed in the normal combustion process. Gasoline vapors from the fueltank flow into the canister. These vapors are absorbed into the carbon. The canister is purged by the engine control unit (ECU) when the engine has been running for a specified amount of time. Air is drawn into the canister and mixed with the vapor. This mixture is then drawn into the intake manifold.)



So I'll be. Maybe he meant that they replace the purge valve to eliminate this noise.


----------



## thaicruze (Jul 21, 2011)

This is what it looked like a month after I bought it











And those pics above are from after I picked it up. The part is very clean so obviously they took it out.


----------



## limited360 (May 6, 2011)

Purge valve is under the hood.... The Canister vent solenoid is most likely the issue.... if stuck yes it would send like a leak... like whooosh tho... what you are hearing is gasoline vapors venting to atmosphere which in the US is a big no no... Thailand no so much a big deal.


----------



## thaicruze (Jul 21, 2011)

Hmm

I wonder what in the world they did.

Supposedly it is fixed, but there's no way of knowing. Just drive it and wait. They say they fix this in about 50% of new petrol cruzes. The diesel doesn't have this issue.

Not supposed to happen here either. They marked it as "fuel tank did not pass inspection". I took the Chevy guy out for a 2 hour drive in extremely congested stop and go traffic until the noise started. He knew right away. That's when he said its an issue here with the new Cruze. But the diesel is OK.


----------



## simpdogg (May 3, 2018)

Do anyone know how to replace the evap canister under the car? I am looking how to replace it on the internet but so far have not had any luck.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

simpdogg said:


> Do anyone know how to replace the evap canister under the car? I am looking how to replace it on the internet but so far have not had any luck.



SKU:84127073
Other Names:Canister
Description:
Cruze, Cruze Limited. Cascada. Verano. 1.4l. Engine code luw. Without diesel, 1.8L, with flex fuel.
Replaces:13363463, 13413447











Generic pic





































Chevy Cruze P0449 Code Diagnosis: EVAP System | Drivetrain Resource


A very common issue with the Chevy Cruze is the P0449 code. This trouble code is a reference number that is given to you when you plug your Cruze into a OBDII scanner. P0449 deals with the evaporative emissions control system. It often appears with, or is related other codes, such as P0420...




www.700r4transmissionhq.com


----------



## simpdogg (May 3, 2018)

Hi Everyone, I have a 2012 chevy Cruze with a 1.4 lt engine. Every now and then I get a check engine light. When I use my scanner, The following codes pop up. P0420 and P0442. On my scanner, when these codes pop up the EVA monitor keeps flashing. Now I have replace the purge valve, the fuel chacoal canister, and the fuel cap. I then check the code with my scanner and the P0442 still pops up. Can anyone tell me what else could be wrong?


----------



## Iamantman (Sep 24, 2018)

Blasirl said:


> Chevy Cruze P0449 Code Diagnosis: EVAP System | Drivetrain Resource
> 
> 
> A very common issue with the Chevy Cruze is the P0449 code. This trouble code is a reference number that is given to you when you plug your Cruze into a OBDII scanner. P0449 deals with the evaporative emissions control system. It often appears with, or is related other codes, such as P0420...
> ...


Man, I'm dying for these Russian dudes to do the same treatment for the Gen 2 Cruze! Love their channel. Their content is great, but most of it doesn't apply to my car


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Iamantman said:


> Man, I'm dying for these Russian dudes to do the same treatment for the Gen 2 Cruze! Love their channel. Their content is great, but most of it doesn't apply to my car


I am sure they would if you donate a Gen II to them.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

simpdogg said:


> Hi Everyone, I have a 2012 chevy Cruze with a 1.4 lt engine. Every now and then I get a check engine light. When I use my scanner, The following codes pop up. P0420 and P0442. On my scanner, when these codes pop up the EVA monitor keeps flashing. Now I have replace the purge valve, the fuel chacoal canister, and the fuel cap. I then check the code with my scanner and the P0442 still pops up. Can anyone tell me what else could be wrong?


A code *P0420* may mean that one or more of the following has happened:

Leaded fuel was used where unleaded was called for (unlikely)
A damaged or failed oxygen / O2 sensor
Downstream oxygen sensor (HO2S) wiring damaged or connected improperly
The engine coolant temperature sensor is not working properly
Damaged or leaking exhaust manifold / catalytic converter / muffler / exhaust pipe
Failed or underperforming catalytic converter (likely)
Retarded spark timing
The oxygen sensors in front and behind the converter are reporting too similar of readings
Leaking fuel injector or high fuel pressure
Cylinder misfire
Oil contamination
Read more at: P0420 Catalyst System Efficiency Below Threshold


Potential causes of a* P0422* code include:

Bad or non-functional catalyst
Engine operating out of optimal air:fuel ratio
Read more at: P0422 Main Catalyst Efficiency Below Threshold (Bank 1)


----------

